# Mac Palettes Will They Hold Most Brand Pans of E/S



## TheVogueLife (Feb 11, 2011)

Hello.This is my first post so nice to meet you all  I have a question about MAC E/S Palettes.I have a lot of pans of E/S from all different cosmetic brands and i want to start depotting and organizing them into MAC E/S palettes.Having probably 100+ pans of E/S singles in organizer drawers just isn't ideal for me.I mean im sure you all know what i mean,you go sit down to do your makeup and end up doing the same eye look all the time because it takes too much time or its just a hassle sometimes to have to search through all your E/S in drawer.You have to look through your drawers, looking at what you have,trying to think up a look to put together then wasting 5 minutes searching for those shadows and thats if you can even find them.Most of which you've probably forgot you even had haha.Out of sight out of mind as the saying goes.So i would just to have some palettes that i can sit down an open and have everything right there in front of me..easy as pie.My question is do MAC E/S Palettes fit all or most cosmetic brands including its own? Ideally i want to be able to have my Palettes done by shade and be able to have all the other brand E/S pans fitting in the same palette with my MAC.I dont want to have to have,for example,a browns palette for just MAC then another brand of palette for all the other cosmetic lines shades of browns and etc etc for all the other colors as well.If that was the case then its just as annoying as plastic organizer drawers haha


----------



## fleur de lis (Feb 12, 2011)

Hey,

  	Welcome to Spektra!

  	Off the top of my head, I know that Urban Decay and ELF round eyeshadows fit in Mac palettes. I think some of the NYX round eyeshadows fit too. The diameter of a Mac pan is 26mm so anything of the same size is gonna fit. I found these links which might help you:

  	http://www.specktra.net/forum/thread/25452/general-faq-de-potting-de-panning
  	http://www.makeupresource.com/pans/

  	What you can do if you're wanting to have all your eyeshadows of different sizes (and shapes) in the same palette is take out the divider from a Mac palette, or buy a z-palette or Make Up For Ever magnetic tin. It won't look as neat but will mean you don't have to worry about sizes!

  	Hope this helps


----------



## Hilde (Feb 12, 2011)

Most MAC shadows fit into the 15 pan palettes. 26mm is a very common size across brands, like E.L.F and UD. the next standard size up is the ones like stila pans, they are too big to fit. As well as MAC mineralized shadows and peacocky shadows. If you want cheaper alternatives there are palettes like this on eBay, and many of them hold more than 15. "Freestyle" palettes, such as unii and z-palettes is also something to consider.


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 22, 2011)

the single milani shadows also fit in a mac palette. i am not sure if they make these shadows anymore though but they used to have quite a few mac dupes.


----------



## TheVogueLife (Mar 9, 2011)

Hi.I know this post was awhile ago but i wanted to let those who had replied to my thread know that i wasn't trying to be rude or ignore your replies,i simply had some issues arise which kept me from getting on the Internet and on Specktra.com So i do apologize if it seemed at all rude.I hope you all understand.

  	Now,back to the thread.

  	Thank you "fleur de lis" for the links i will have a look and a big thank you for the tip on taking out the divider in the Mac Palettes.I have seen it done and heard of it many times before but for some crazy reason it didn't come to mind.I swear sometimes i forget the oddest things lol.I have also seen the "alternative" type palettes,like Z Palettes and Unni but for some reason they just don't appeal to me, personally.I just seem to like the look of the traditional hard black palettes like Mac's or MAKE UP FOREVER's.For me that's really the only ones i like.Maybe because they look the most organized and sturdy? I don't know i just like them best haha Stilapans though im not at all surprised wont fit.I mean they actually make you purchase the holders separately.Which they so cleverly have renamed "eyeshadow compacts" lol Ive yet to see any other Cosmetic Company have the containers sold separately.Though i  do like Stila E/S, but come on now with packaging being sold separately lol.I understand giving the customer the option of purchasing just the pan  of E/S and having to pay a little less becuase your not buying a container but Stila actually charges more for E/S with Container ,how backwards lol.Stila isn't cheaper without a container like you would expect like Mac is cheaper when you purchase just pan as with other cosmetic brands.For Stila $18.00 for single pan of E/S, without a container? And extra for the,eyeshadow compact! Wow lol Well that's my rant about Stila over haha Thank you all again for your replies and sorry i hadnt answered sooner.


----------



## Hilde (Mar 10, 2011)

Unii definitely beats MAC when it comes to sturdiness, but do what you want. 
  	I didn't know that about Stila's pricing, that's strange. I don't have Stila here so I never buy it for retail price.


----------



## allThingsGirl (Jan 10, 2013)

How do MAC and Makeup Forever pans compare?  Can I use MAC e/s pans in the MUFE palettes? and vice versa?


----------



## colormeblue (Jan 24, 2013)

[h=2]Best bet, take the insert out and you can arrange them neatly no matter what size eyeshadows you put in.[/h]


----------

